
JQuery Enlightenment ($5 off today) - nym
http://twitter.com/codylindley/status/6765396579
======
nym
For the record, I just want to support this developer by encouraging people to
buy his awesome book. $10 seems way too cheap for what it is.

------
metanoize
No longer available, I just tried but couldn't get the discount!

~~~
nym
Bummer, you might want to contact him directly.

